# Bonzi going to sign a one year deal



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bonzi looking for 1 year deal 

Interesting. It looks like him trying to score the jackpot has hurt him. Is it possible we could get him back for 1 year?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Hurt him indeed. Guess he'll have to sign a Frank Thomas-type deal and prove he can remain level headed one more year. If he keeps his cool for this one year deal (esp. playing under a tough coach and along side Artest), his value will shoot up...assuming he's productive the full year. Didn't Bonzi kinda sleep until the playoffs came around...or am I remembering that wrong?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

He played pretty well during the season. Of course he was out for half of it too! His playoff performance was not normal by any means.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If he comes back. It's a playoff lock.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> If he comes back. It's a playoff lock.


I think him coming back would make us fairly legitimate contenders. If he plays commited every night.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

contenders for what?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

We are contenders with or without Bonzi Wells. You'll see.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> contenders for what?


For the pacific, possibly the west..or even maybe the league!? I don't know...I don't see why people think are lineup is so mediocre. We were one of the best teams last year in the 2nd half of the season. And we didn't crumble to a stacked San Antonio team in the playoffs.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

It appeas Artest is still wanting Bonzi back:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14709066/page/2/


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Just do it. If he doesn't play like last year bench him.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

If he comes back I hope he has no hard feelings... and hes agent has to be dumbest man in US I mean someone throws such money on Bonzi and you could get hefy precent of it and you let him turn it down I would aim him with gun if he would claim that 38 mil for 5 years is not enough.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

The Bee is reporting that Bonzi has fired his agent. You have to register to see the article, but it's on the Hoopshype Rumor Page


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm I wonder why he would fire his agent? 

It's still his fault though. I know it's fair to request market value, but I think he was totally delusional about his actual "market value." I know sometimes players score big contracts for their playoff performances(Garbage bag man), but that certainly isn't the norm, and nor should it be. I still hope we can sign him, even though I doubt it is very likely. Maybe he will sign for cheap. He certanly was a good fit.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

A dedicated Bonzi and Artest for a full season would still probably fall short of Phoenix in the pacific. Then again, I don't think I've seen a dedicated Bonzi for more than five games at a time, and Artest won't technically be around for the full season because of the inevitable suspensions. :biggrin: 

Seriously, he played pretty well throughout the year, and if you can get him back and find a way to get around his grumbling, it'd be pretty signficant.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Remember this name----KEVIN MARTIN!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

This is K-Marts yearsto show his stuff. He's going to get plenty of oppurtunity to prove himself. This could be a year of big things.


----------

